# Magic Keyboard : touches qui ne fonctionne plus



## omni (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour
Un ami m'a confié son Magic keyboard dont certaines touches ne semblent plus fonctionner :
En effet, le "y" ne s'affiche plus ainsi que les touches de 1 à 8 (que ce soit avec Shift ou command ou autre…)
Comme si ces touches étaient cassées. Le clavier n'a pas l'air d'avoir quelconque outrage : ni inondation ni chute ???
Serait-ce un problème connu ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2017)

Si ce clavier ne fonctionne pas correctement sur un autre Mac, ce qui est le cas chez toi, il n'y a rien à faire, hormis faire un dépoussiérage avec une bombe d'air sec sur les touches incriminées ou voire carrément les démonter/remonter.

Il devrait l'emmener dans un Apple Store et le faire tester. Est-il encore sous garantie ?


----------



## omni (13 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour cette réponse que je lui communiquerai…
Je ne sais pas si le clavier est encore sous garantie.
entre deux j'ai eu une info : à priori le clavier a été nettoyé avec un produit "fait pour" et il semblerait que ce soit après ce nettoyage que les touches en question ont cessé de fonctionner.
En tout cas à priori donc problème matériel "physique" et non logiciel ou configuration spécial…
Mon "travail" s'arrête donc là !
Merci


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2017)

omni a dit:


> entre deux j'ai eu une info : à priori le clavier a été nettoyé avec un produit "fait pour" et il semblerait que ce soit après ce nettoyage que les touches en question ont cessé de fonctionner.


Eh bien, qu'il utilise une bombe d'air sec pour faire partir l'excédent de produit qui à mon avis _"n'est pas fait pour"_.


----------

